# Byebye bettas, back to slippers..



## paphioboy (Oct 19, 2008)

Got bored of bettas after 2 drawings, so back to paphs..  I give you Paph liemianum.. Several pictures posted on ST have inspired me to draw this species. Enjoy!


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 19, 2008)

:clap: this one is my fav! it looks so real, like a photograph


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 20, 2008)

That's great! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 20, 2008)

how nice; I do prefer your slippers!!! Bravo! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 20, 2008)

> this one is my fav! it looks so real, like a photograph



That's because it is a photo..  Taken with mobile camera cos its too big to scan...


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 20, 2008)

it is a photo of your drawing  It is a very well executed...you are quite talented !!!!


----------



## swamprad (Oct 20, 2008)

Very impressive! This one should be framed!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 20, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> it is a photo of your drawing  It is a very well executed...you are quite talented !!!!


would there be another way to post it?
No offense Ron, this is coming from someone techno-challenged!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2008)

Maybe you could post a scanned drawing to one of the sharing sites!?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2008)

Good work.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 20, 2008)

Congrats!!! VEry realistic...


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 20, 2008)

> it is a photo of your drawing



Yes, that's what it is... all the drawings I've posted up previously also are photos taken with my mobile camera. I can't scan it cos its drawing block sized and scanners usually take A4 only.. Thx 4 all d nice comments..  I do plan to frame this one when I get back...


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2008)

very nice drawing


----------



## Bolero (Oct 21, 2008)

Beautiful drawing!


----------

